# When to mix new Diafine?



## snark (Jul 24, 2019)

I started using diafine about six months ago.  Aside from watching for indications that it is no longer working, is there a way to know when to dump it and mix new?


----------



## compur (Jul 24, 2019)

You don't really need to dump it -- just replenish it.
See data sheet:
https://www.digitaltruth.com/products/acufine_tech/acufine.pdf


----------



## snark (Jul 24, 2019)

Huh.  Okay,  just top up the bottles with equal amounts when the A solution gets so low it will no longer cover the film and that will suffice to keep it replenished.  I had read the data sheet but thought there must to be more to it than that.  Hard to ignore shibboleths that have been observed for fifty years.  Thanx.


----------

